# Looking for lease somebody help



## Buckstalk (Dec 29, 2007)

i am looking for a lease for me and a few friends and family members. The money would be ready as soon as needed. If anyone can help me please do. thanks


----------



## bladerunner55 (Dec 29, 2007)

pmed you


----------



## alton (Dec 29, 2007)

i have a few great websites avail. if you need them let me know


----------



## georgiajoe (Dec 30, 2007)

Bladerunner55 you have anything in flowerybranch  or close I would be interested please pm me Thanks


----------



## Missykea (Jan 1, 2008)

*South Rut*



Buckstalk said:


> i am looking for a lease for me and a few friends and family members. The money would be ready as soon as needed. If anyone can help me please do. thanks




we have spots in our club located in Nahunta Ga on the satilla river email if you would like more details
Mransome@windstream.net


----------



## HunterDoug (Jan 2, 2008)

The Southern Sportsman Hunting Club is looking for several new members for the 2008 season. We have 1249 acres with planted pines, some hardwoods and mature pines, feed plots, cut over, and a good road system. Our dues will be $700 and if you get your dues in by March 1st you will be able to Turkey and Deer hunt in 2008. Please move on this quickly by calling Doug at 678-947-0631 or Brad at 404-725-1584. We are a QDM club. This year we took two really nice bucks, a 9 pointer and a 12 pointer, plus 4 other smaller bucks. This lease is located off of highway 378 @ 5 miles West of Lincolnton, GA. You can also email Doug at d_lyon@bellsouth.net.


----------



## DEERODGERS (Apr 18, 2008)

We have a family oriented hunting club and we are accepting 3 members this year.  Each membership is for the family.  (children who are under 21 and reside in your home.)  We have 1000 acres located in Georgetown, Quitman County Georgia.  There is a campsite area with water and electricity.  We have a cook shed, full bath, washer, dryer, cleaning room, freezers and much more.  Our fees are 900.00 per year with year round use.  This allows you a camp site, all hunting seasons, and use during off season as well.  We are 3 miles from Lake Walter F. George and the fishing is great.  If you are interested drop me an email and I will get back with you asap.  Dee7966@aol.com   Thanks and I look forward to hearing from  you.


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Pm sent.


----------



## jkoch (Apr 21, 2008)

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 3000 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. 

This year one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145"

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking. Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. 
Membership is $1000.00, this includes hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

WE WILL BE SHOWING THE CLUB THIS WEEK-END 3/19/08. call for directions!

Jerry Koch
706-637-5442-home
423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------



## wsstew (Apr 23, 2008)

I have 1000 acres in Greene county. $700.00 yearly dues. Deer and turkey. This is a hunting club, trying to get 20 members, I have 14 at time of post. Contact Scot Stewart @ (770) 378-7805.


----------



## JamesPearson (May 8, 2008)

we have three openings in our stewart/quitman co. club. the lease is on bradley land, we also have a club house with full amenities. if interested, please call 706-505-4672


----------



## DEERODGERS (May 10, 2008)

If you are still interested let me know we are almost out of spaces.


----------



## bbprld (May 23, 2008)

sent pm


----------



## jobren4 (May 23, 2008)

*hunting leases*

Want to come to Illinois ? Will lease you  your own exclusive farm.


----------



## trophyhunter1127 (May 23, 2008)

*lease*

have 2 openings for 350ac club randolph co ga alot of hogs and deer call me if interested 229-321-9588


----------



## Million Pine Hunting Club (May 25, 2008)

See the message posted by Million Pines Hunting Club under "Leases".


----------



## runs with scissors (May 25, 2008)

We have several openings. Check out the thread and you can get the contact information.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=169554


----------



## redfish1827 (Jun 9, 2008)

We have a few openings in Eufaula Al club, it is managed with a house all ameneties and family oriented.


----------



## Rick Allard (Jun 9, 2008)

We still have a few openings in putnam co.a qdm club dues is 650.00
family club
Rick


----------



## dwrahc (Jun 10, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=180824


Contact David regarding this club.


----------



## jobren4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Buckstalk said:


> i am looking for a lease for me and a few friends and family members. The money would be ready as soon as needed. If anyone can help me please do. thanks



 Do you want to come to Illinois?


----------



## msegars23 (Jan 26, 2009)

We have a great club in Greene county with 2000 acres if you are interested!


----------



## buckman1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a club in Tignall (17 miles from Elberton) with 5 openings.  4 on one side and all the doe you want. 800 acres with 20 members. Low pressure because most members don't hunt much.  $650 dues.  Let me know if you are interested


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 6, 2009)

*warren county*

Have openings for new members looking for 15 members total land 1040 ac with a mix of pines and hardwoods with good interior roads dues $ 850 will show land upon request for more info call Bill Cash @ 678-617-0741 or Ron Harris @706-424-6544 


"THIS IS A CLUB LOOKING FOR BIGGER BUCKS "

will be showing this weekend 02-07-09 call for more info


----------



## church (Feb 6, 2009)

*members needed*

have opening in monroe co. off of hwy 74.deer and turkeys with a gas line that run through the property.give me a call at 478-394-8817-----thanks terry


----------



## jackshuntingclub (Feb 20, 2009)

I have tracts in Heard in Glenn an off Bevis rd. An three tracts in Carroll . Were a trophy club 8 points or better. 550 per yr hunt all tracts. Campsites on ever tracts one with power an one has 9 half acre pond fishing year round . for more information call 678-416-1033 keith. http://jackshuntingclub.com


----------



## Leasehunter (Mar 16, 2009)

*Leasable tracts: Emanuel Co*

200 to 868 acres @ 8.25/acre for lease
Insurance is .14/acre
Good deer & turkey hunting
Hardwoods & Pines
Lease terms 09/01/2009- 08/31/2010
(478) 553-0203


----------



## catchitwild (Mar 25, 2009)

5000 acres in Warrenton Ga looking 6 members. Very secure camp owner lives on site, Power and Water hook up. Has Bath House, Club House with Full Kitchen and Pool Room. Washer and Dryer on site, Ice Machine, Deer Cooler and Cleaning area, Outside pavillion with BBQ Pit. Roads well maintained Club stands for member use, food plots, as well as making your own, you are welcome to bring your own tractors. Pastures, Fields and wooded areas with creeks, lakes, and ponds on land. Membership is $1700.00, $300.00 for Campsite under 20 Feet, over 20 Feet $450.00. Camp site can be used year round, abundant deer and Turkey. 4 wheelers allowed


----------

